# need to upgrade!



## MeganChristine (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all. I'm new to this forum. I've been into photography for several years now and the past 2 I've been doing pictures for people.  I started out with a Nikon d40 but i need to upgrade! I will be getting a small studio set up in the near future and I would like to invest in a new camera. 

I'm looking for something that will give me better picture quality, work well on a studio setting as well as outdoors, and something within reasonable price (less than $1,000)


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 10, 2014)

Under $1000 is a tough limit
Less camera - more lens.....
Perhaps a D5300 and a couple of prime lenses?


----------



## jr19 (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess it depends on what lenses you have already.  You can pick up the D7100 body brand new for just under $1000....used for quite a bit less.  If you don't need something that new, you can pick up a used D7000 for around $500-$575.  If you can do without some of the extra features that the D7000 has but want the same sensor, the D5100 is going for under $350 used.  You can pick up a couple nice lenses with your extra money.  You could probably pick up the 85mm f/1.8g and the 50mm f/1.8g for around $550 used.

There are a lot of options...I'd personally probably go for more on the lenses and less on the body with that budget.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 11, 2014)

For a studio you don't need all things that a high end setup offers. I recommend looking for a d3200 or d5200, last years models are cheaper. Glass and lighting are more important than cameras body for this


----------



## goodguy (Nov 11, 2014)

Absolutly go for the D7100, had this camera for over a year and its amazing!
Well worth the extra you pay over the D5xxx family.
But as others said you will need good glass to really get the full potential of the camera.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 11, 2014)

Hop on a D90 or D7000 and grab a 50mm f1.8d


----------



## ronlane (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a Nikon guy and all the above is good advice. However, if the Nikon 50mm f/1.8 is like the Canon 50 f1.8, I would suggest the 50 f/1.4 instead. It's a little more expensive but is really worth it.

I had the Canon 50mm f/1.8 for about 6-7 months and decided that it wasn't worth keeping. I've done without a 50mm prime but if I get one in the future it will be the f/1.4.


----------



## runnah (Nov 11, 2014)

Get everything used.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Not a Nikon guy and all the above is good advice. However, if the Nikon 50mm f/1.8 is like the Canon 50 f1.8, I would suggest the 50 f/1.4 instead. It's a little more expensive but is really worth it.
> 
> I had the Canon 50mm f/1.8 for about 6-7 months and decided that it wasn't worth keeping. I've done without a 50mm prime but if I get one in the future it will be the f/1.4.


The 50/1.8 AF-D (screw drive focus) is a nice lens - normally around $100 used
The 50/1.8 G (built in lens motor) is kinda large by comparison but is still a nice lens. - normally around $150 used
I think the 50/1.8G and 50/1.4G use the same body just different internals.

I have the 50/1.8 AF-D and had the 50/1.8G but sold the 1.8G after I got a 50/1.4G
The Nikons 50s all are really nice.

The 50s or kit 18-105 are always on my d7000


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2014)

Pretty much any Nikon DLSR made after the 6 MP D40 will be a significant improvement.
I highly recommend you avoid the 'compact' entry-level Nikon DSLRs - D3x00 and D5x00 - because they don't have Nikon's auto focus motor/screw-drive system in them, and they only have 1 Command wheel.
A well cared for Nikon D7000 (used about $550 - $575) would be a big improvement from the D40.

What are the dimensions of your 'small studio'? How high is the ceiling?
How will you light your subjects in the studio?
If you will be using window light, which way does the window(s) face?

It's already mentioned above, but I too recommend thinking about lenses and lighting too.
It takes a variety of lenses to shoot people inside and outside, and lens quality has a big impact on image quality.

To that end, not knowing what lenses you already have, and assuming you have sufficient room size for your studio, I recommend the (about $350 used) Nikon 85mm f/1.8D AF Nikkor Lens.

For outside I recommend a (used about $350)
Nikon 80-200mm f/2.8D ED AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras(Push Pull)

I also recommend you spend some time becoming more familiar with the features, capabilities, and functions of the 'tools of the trade' used for doing photography.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 11, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Not a Nikon guy and all the above is good advice. However, if the Nikon 50mm f/1.8 is like the Canon 50 f1.8, I would suggest the 50 f/1.4 instead. It's a little more expensive but is really worth it.
> 
> I had the Canon 50mm f/1.8 for about 6-7 months and decided that it wasn't worth keeping. I've done without a 50mm prime but if I get one in the future it will be the f/1.4.



Not remotely close in comparison. Nikons 1.8g is actually a good lens. Little large for a 50 but good lens and a better bargain than the 1.4.


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 11, 2014)

I would suggest a D7100 if you want all the bells and whistles that you can get in a nikon DX camera.    I now wish I would have went with a D7100 for the high speed sync for the flash, built in focus motor and other things like that, I did not realize it had some of those features when I bought my D5300

I am very happy with my D5300 though.  it does the job and it does it well.    a D5200 or D5300 would be a nice upgrade  but the D7100 is really the way to go if you can afford it.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 11, 2014)

The Nikon (D7000/D7100) would have to be my recommendation an entry level studio camera.  With good lights and the right lenses you will be in business.


----------



## MeganChristine (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, some great input... i love it! Thanks so much everyone.  So now I'm looking into a d1000 or a d7100.. is it better to buy new or used? 
Right now I only have 2 lenses.. The normal lens that came with the d40 and a 70-300mm which I believe is f4.5-6. 

right now I am not sure on the size of my future studio. I am in the waiting process of moving into a house and I plan on using one of the spare bedrooms as a little studio.  There is a window in it but I would rather have a decent light system set up.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 22, 2014)

Wouldnt bother with the D7000, get the D7100

New or used ?

Your call, buying used is always a risk but then you can get great camera for half the price so if you are willing to take the risk get it used.
I just bought a 7 years old used Nikon for peanuts and its working like a charm!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 22, 2014)

runnah said:


> Get everything used.



THIS


----------



## MeganChristine (Nov 23, 2014)

I know when you look into used cameras you're supposed to check how many pictures were taken with it.  What is the max amount I should allow? There is a pro photographer in my area that is selling a d610 for $1,100 and has a little less than 10,000 shots on it.


----------



## MeganChristine (Nov 23, 2014)

And also, any reputable websites/companies to buy used cameras off of?


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 23, 2014)

Try heh.com. they got a great return policy on used gear

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 23, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> Try heh.com. they got a great return policy on used gear
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


KEH.com   not HEH  ==>Results for "nikon d610"  - Page 1 - Purchase - KEH Camera

also Cameta Camera
Adorama.com
and a couple more I can't think of


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes keh.com  sorry.  I hate typing on a phone 

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 23, 2014)

MeganChristine said:


> I know when you look into used cameras you're supposed to check how many pictures were taken with it.  What is the max amount I should allow? There is a pro photographer in my area that is selling a d610 for $1,100 and has a little less than 10,000 shots on it.


that's a good price fpr a used d610 even if it has 10k shutter.   Life expectancy of the shutter I think is 150,000 clicks


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> MeganChristine said:
> 
> 
> > I know when you look into used cameras you're supposed to check how many pictures were taken with it.  What is the max amount I should allow? There is a pro photographer in my area that is selling a d610 for $1,100 and has a little less than 10,000 shots on it.
> ...


 
10K on a D610 is nothing, I agree with astroNikon this is a good price, if you can afford it the D610 is a whole lot of camera in general and even more so for such a price!
Its basically a D610 for the price of a D7100


----------



## Osbornezo (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd try my best to find a d610, even if it involves saving up some more. Then invest in some good glass. This is a better option than getting heaps of dx lenses then moving to full frame. Trust me, i just moved from crop to full frame and i recommend getting into full frame as early as possible


----------



## MeganChristine (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry I haven't been on to reply in such a long time. I've saved up a decent amount of money and going to get super serious into buying a new camera!! I have a couple cameras in mind. 

Another question, certain cameras can be bought body only or you can get the packages with a lens or 2. Are the packages worth buying? Or should I just buy the body and buy different lenses?


----------



## goodguy (Feb 18, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Sorry I haven't been on to reply in such a long time. I've saved up a decent amount of money and going to get super serious into buying a new camera!! I have a couple cameras in mind.
> 
> Another question, certain cameras can be bought body only or you can get the packages with a lens or 2. Are the packages worth buying? Or should I just buy the body and buy different lenses?


Well it depends of the package I guess.
Usually the lenses you will get in such packages are basic kit lenses and if you consider yourself a very serious photographer then my advice is get the body only and to that add the lenses that will work best for you.
You said you shoot people then consider getting a 70-200mm 2.8, a used Sigma 70-200mm 2.8 (Non OS) should be around 500$-600$, its a fantastic portrait and sports lens.
Another good lens will be Nikon 85mm 1.8G, used goes for around 300$
On crop sesnor even the Nikon 50mm 1.8G (150$ used) will work fine.


----------



## Designer (Feb 18, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Sorry I haven't been on to reply in such a long time. I've saved up a decent amount of money and going to get super serious into buying a new camera!! I have a couple cameras in mind.
> 
> Another question, certain cameras can be bought body only or you can get the packages with a lens or 2. Are the packages worth buying? Or should I just buy the body and buy different lenses?


Ah, since you're back now, we can continue.  Is the used D610 still available?  If not, check KEH, Adorama, B&H for used equipment.  Did you get moved yet?  How big is the spare room?  Is there a large window, and which direction does it face? Light from the North sky is pretty good most days.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 19, 2015)

depends upon the package and how much money you have .... 
budget always is king to what you can and can't buy.


----------



## MeganChristine (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't think the used d610 is available anymore.  I did check on the nikon website and they're on sale for $1500 for the body. I have around $2,000 to spend.


----------



## MeganChristine (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone ever heard of or used abesofmaine.com? found a new d610 body for 1,185.00


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Anyone ever heard of or used abesofmaine.com? found a new d610 body for 1,185.00


There's a thread on that place.  I think the consensus was that the savvy shopper need not patronize them.

Abesofmaine.com Photography Forum


----------



## MeganChristine (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks^^ won't be ordering from there!  Every store I call doesn't have the d610 in stock  super bummed out!!


Is the nikon 1.8 lens compatible with the d610 AND d40? Because if so I will at least buy the lens today and get the feel of it


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 27, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Thanks^^ won't be ordering from there!  Every store I call doesn't have the d610 in stock  super bummed out!!
> 
> 
> Is the nikon 1.8 lens compatible with the d610 AND d40? Because if so I will at least buy the lens today and get the feel of it


KEH.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Designer (Feb 27, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Is the nikon 1.8 lens compatible with the d610 AND d40?


I'm wanting to say yes, but you can check the D610 user's manual online to see what lenses are compatible with it.


----------



## MeganChristine (Mar 1, 2015)

It is compatible.  I was told that it will work but with the d40 it will be more telescopic. I cannot believe the amazing difference a lens can make!  I absolutely love my new lens and cannot wait until I have more time (and better weather) to actually experiment and create awesome photos. 

On another note, I was told that between the d610 and d7100 that I should just save my money and get the d7100.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 1, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> On another note, I was told that between the d610 and d7100 that I should just save my money and get the d7100.


As a guy that had a D7100 and today owns a D750 wich has close low light performance to the D610 I can tell you when it coems to low light performance the D610 beats the D7100 hands down.
When it comes to IQ they are too close to call
AF the D7100 has the upper hand.
If you dont shoot moving stuff then the D610 is a much better camera then the D7100, if you do then the D7100 might be your choice.


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 1, 2015)

The D610 is FX, Full Frame, while the D7100 is the same size DX sensor as in your D40. I would lean towards the D610 for use in a studio. Both cameras have a very similar layout.


----------



## MeganChristine (Mar 1, 2015)

This is tricky. I enjoy doing a variety of photography.  Including nature, action,  and portraits.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a D7000 and a D600, i barely use my D7000 nowadays.
I found the D600 much more useful in sports especially if the lighting isn't 100%.
And FPS is about the same.  In the studio the d600 is great too but both are with off camera lights.


----------



## MeganChristine (Mar 2, 2015)

What about memory on a computer? I was under the impression that photos from the d610 would take up alot more space than the photos from the d7100.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 2, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> What about memory on a computer? I was under the impression that photos from the d610 would take up alot more space than the photos from the d7100.


They will but not by much.
The D800/810 is the one to be scared of, the files from these cameras are huge!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2015)

MeganChristine said:
			
		

> What about memory on a computer? I was under the impression that photos from the d610 would take up alot more space than the photos from the d7100.



Both are 24 million pixel captures,and file sizes are pretty similar. That is a tricky call, deciding between the D7100 or D610. The D600 was built on the earlier D7000 body, and the D610 is pretty much the same camera body as the D600 was. The D7100 is a very minor re-styling of the D7000. The D7200 was just announced yesterday, so in four or five months there ought to be a flood of D7100's hitting the used market. Buuuuut, if you need a camera now, then you need a camera now.

When it hits the stores, the D7200 will be the best DX camera Nikon has, and cost $1199. I think the bigger buffer it has will make it well worth that price. Not sure what D7100 prices are right now, today. Used D600's are dropping low; D610's still command a price premium. I might consider a used Nikon from KEH.com.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 4, 2015)

goodguy said:


> The D800/810 is the one to be scared of, the files from these cameras are huge!



The D800/D800E/D810 have 36 Megapixels.

The D5200/D5300/D5500/D7100/D600/D610/D750 have 24 Megapixels.

Thus files from the D800/etc are just 50% larger than those of the D600/etc.


----------



## MeganChristine (Apr 20, 2015)

Purchased the D7200 today! As well as a 35mm 1.8 lens! Excited to use it!


----------



## MeganChristine (Apr 20, 2015)

A big thank you to everyone who helped!! Very much appreciated! You all rock!


----------



## nerwin (Apr 20, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Purchased the D7200 today! As well as a 35mm 1.8 lens! Excited to use it!



Awesome! Enjoy!!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 20, 2015)

MeganChristine said:


> Purchased the D7200 today! As well as a 35mm 1.8 lens! Excited to use it!


Awesome, congrats


----------



## CanadiaNikon (May 4, 2015)

Excellent purchase, Megan. Looking forward to some sample shots. Enjoy!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 4, 2015)

Strobes! Invest in strobes! The d7x00 series are all great, and if you plan to shoot in studio, fast lenses shouldn't be much of a concern because you'll more than likely be using off camera lights. I love prime lenses, but there's nothing like a fast zoom. For your camera, buy a used 17-55 2.8. It'll cover everything you need, and if you need something a bit faster, slap on your 35mm.

A great macro is also good to have when you do specialty shots, ie wedding bands, babies, plants, etc.


----------

